# Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just received this new picture of Maddie:wub: Just a little over a month and I will have her in my arms:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - she is the sweetest little girl. :wub::wub: I know you can't wait!!:heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a pretty little girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG she is just adorable. Can't wait to see Matilda and Maddie together the M & M girls.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Paula, she is just beautiful! Can't wait until you have her home with you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sweet she is, you are all going to be so very happy. Matilda will have so much fun with her new sister.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We can not wait. Happy new year 2015.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's so cute!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is very pretty!
So excited for you!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness how cute!!!! I know that you're so excited !!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! She couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I think she looks so gentle:wub: just like a angel:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so sweet Paula. Did they say what her personality is like (or is it too soon to know that?) she looks calm and gentle to me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, she is adorable! I will be holding my breath until she reaches you darling Paula!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What an adorable little Maddie!! And yes, she does look rather calm in that picture. Cannot hear how she is when she finally arrives at your home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lucille has told me Maddie is very calm, doesn't bark, very quiet, I hope we don't ruin her :HistericalSmiley: actually Matilda is very calm, and easy going. Can't wait to see the girls interact. I know it will take time.
Did you notice Maddie's coat? It looks so soft:wub: and so white.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maddie is so pretty and looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness.....she's definitely a KEEPER!

Paula, that's the picture that should be used for the ornament....I've already printed out the photo.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

How beautiful is she!!!!
I want one.🐨


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a precious little doll. Can't wait to see pictures of her in her new mommy's arms:wub::wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: SO excited with you... what a beauty!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Paula! I'm so happy for you, crying happy tears. Maddie is stunning. Just like her big sister Matilda. 
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so happy for you, Paula!!! She's beautiful. Matilda will be a wonderful big sister.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Maddie is so beautiful Paula...just look at those eyes and her coat is beautiful, she looks like an angel. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, she's just precious! I can't wait to see how your girls are together!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is such a little doll! I know you must be beyond excited  . Let the spoiling begin!!!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Paula she is absolutely gorgeous. I love her! She has a beautiful coat and those eyes are just perfect! I see lots of dresses and bling in her future. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh my!!! Maddie is absolutely Gorgeous. She looks so soft and sweet :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Just want to reach out and kiss her! She is so precious!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paula ... Maddie is gorgeous.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Awwww, what a very pretty girl! :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is stunning, I am sure you can´t wait to kiss that little nose :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yes, her coat is growing.  She's just precious and I'm sure she's even prettier and sweeter in person. And she does look like she's very dainty like little Secret.

The time will pass before you know it. You already have such a busy December ahead of you, so, Maddie will be in your arms before you know it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Paula, Maddie is so beautiful. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a doll!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! I was away on vacation when you posted this picture!!! OMG...she is so CUTE!!!!! :wub::wub:

I don't care if you can't walk yet....don't put it off again after the holidays!! :blush: .....I'm sorry, I do care...but I just can't wait!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I needed to see her again, she's precious :wub: I haven't thought of her for a couple days:blush: makes me feel bad.
She will complete our family:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Maddie is so beautiful! She will brighten your day for sure!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She has such a sweet face! I can feel your excitement-I would be too. Before you know it, she'll be home!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Doesn't she look kind, and gentle:wub: I can't wait to kiss her little precious nose:wub:


----------

